# SQL View über mehrere Datenbanken



## michaelapp (13. Oktober 2005)

*SQL 2000 View über mehrere Datenbanken*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist, eine View zu erstellen die über mehrere Datenbanken auf einem SQL Server geht ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 

hab ich jetzt nicht gestest, aber wie schaut's damit aus?

```
CREATE VIEW myview AS
SELECT * FROM [DB1]..[tabledb1]
UNION
SELECT * FROM [DB2]..[tabledb2]
```


----------



## michaelapp (13. Oktober 2005)

Der Union Befehl schiebt verschiedene Tabellen oder Views zu einer Liste zusammen.
Ich möchte allerdings eine View erstellen in der ich verschiedene Inhalte von zwei Tabellen unterschiedlicher Datenbanken über ein Feld verbinde.


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Oktober 2005)

dann halt so, ist aber immernoch ungetest:

```
CREATE VIEW myview AS
SELECT t1.spalte1, t2.spalte2 FROM [DB1]..[tabledb1] t1, [DB2]..[tabledb2] t2
```
denk aber daran, dass der DBUser von DB1 auch select-Rechte auf die Tabelle in DB2 haben muss


----------



## michaelapp (13. Oktober 2005)

SUPER, hat funktioniert !!


----------

